# The Shiny Hunters Club!



## Nope (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, finally a club for you who have caught a shiny, either by chaining or just sheer luck.

The red gyarados counts.

Rules-
1. You need a shiny to join. And specify what pokémon.
2. Your shiny needs to be legal. No hacked shinies here >:(
3. The red Gyarados counts.
4. No flaming other members. No spamming and just mild swearing.

*Members-*
Bakuphoon
Blastoise428
Kali the Flygon
Flora and Ashes
Yanmega
Charteon
Melodic Harmony
superyoshi888
Alexi
Prettzel
LitaTtheLighmosa
Full Metal Cookies
Thorn
ultraviolet


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, besides the Red Gyrados, I have a Green Beedrill that was caught in my LG game when my friend borrowed the game. But it still counts, right? I have no luck with chaining. It's like, Starly, Starly, Bidoof.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 2, 2008)

I have shinies in Pokemon battle simulators


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 4, 2008)

I caught a shiny Electrike in Sapphire, and since have transferred it to Diamond. And it was modest nature too ^^.

How lucky can one be?

Oh, and my save batteries died on Gold and Crystal. I've since replaced them and restarted Crystal, but I haven't yet gotten back to the Red Gyarados. :(


----------



## Flora (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a Shiny Rapidash on my Gold.

Joining!


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a golden luxray! I also have the red gyarados. Can I join?


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I have the red Gyarados and hat's all. But I'd like to join.


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 5, 2008)

Lost the red Gyarados because Gold was messing up, but now I've got a working Crystal! =D

Oh, and I have a Shiny Flygon on Diamond that was originally caught as a Shiny Trapinch on Sapphire. So, technically, I've had Shiny Trapinch, Vibrava, and now Flygon. Her name is Mirage and oh, I love her so <3
She MURDERS in level 50 Battle Tower, since I've been too busy evolving all my other Pokémon to train her further. But I do love her, yes.

Oh yeah, *joinfish*


----------



## Nope (Aug 5, 2008)

Blastoise428 said:


> Well, besides the Red Gyrados, I have a Green Beedrill that was caught in my LG game when my friend borrowed the game. But it still counts, right? I have no luck with chaining. It's like, Starly, Starly, Bidoof.


Did you catch it as a Weedle? If so, I need to put that you got shiny Weedle and Kakuna too ^^,



shadow_lugia said:


> I have shinies in Pokemon battle simulators


Wut shineys? 



Flora and Ashes said:


> I have a Shiny Rapidash on my Gold.
> 
> Joining!


Caught as Ponyta? 



Yanmega said:


> I have a golden luxray! I also have the red gyarados. Can I join?


Cuaght as Shinx? And lucky you, Luxray is one of my favorite pokémon :]

All accepted.

And, TOPIC:
What is your favorite shiny? Shinies you haven't got counts!
Hmmm... Tough question. I like Shiny Typhlosion, but that's probably cuz it's shiny and Typhlosion XD Oh, and lets not forget Raikou!


----------



## Nope (Aug 5, 2008)

Melodic Harmony said:


> Lost the red Gyarados because Gold was messing up, but now I've got a working Crystal! =D
> 
> Oh, and I have a Shiny Flygon on Diamond that was originally caught as a Shiny Trapinch on Sapphire. So, technically, I've had Shiny Trapinch, Vibrava, and now Flygon. Her name is Mirage and oh, I love her so <3
> She MURDERS in level 50 Battle Tower, since I've been too busy evolving all my other Pokémon to train her further. But I do love her, yes.
> ...


Yay! Shiney Flygon iz goood... Lucky you :D


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 5, 2008)

Melodic Harmony said:


> Lost the red Gyarados because Gold was messing up, but now I've got a working Crystal! =D
> 
> Oh, and I have a Shiny Flygon on Diamond that was originally caught as a Shiny Trapinch on Sapphire. So, technically, I've had Shiny Trapinch, Vibrava, and now Flygon. Her name is Mirage and oh, I love her so <3
> She MURDERS in level 50 Battle Tower, since I've been too busy evolving all my other Pokémon to train her further. But I do love her, yes.
> ...


Shiny Flygooon... *drools*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, it was caught as a Weedle. My friend caught it. Shiny Porygon is my fave shiny. You Lucky Duck, MH.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 5, 2008)

Charizard, Rapidash, Absol, Drapion, Garchomp, Altaria, Ninjask, Milotic, Rayquaza

Although they're only shiny because they're on Shoddy Battle, where you can choose your species, natures, moves, IVs, EVs, items, genders, nicknames, and whether they're shiny or not :P Made as a joke, you know


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 5, 2008)

@Baku: You put Vibrara on the list ;-;
...
=P

I know, right? When I saw the Trapinch, I was training my Breloom and I came across this dark bluish-green Trapinch. Then it sparkled. I was like "OMFG WTF A SHINY TRAPINCH?! THIS CAN'T BE REAL!" So I blinked, wiped the screen, took off my glasses, wiped them, put them back on, blinked some more, and stared for a full five minutes. Then I dropped the DS on the bed I was sitting on and started running and jumping all over, screaming, "YES!! A SHINY TRAPINCH! MY FIRST SHINY! YEAAAAA!"

...

That sounded n00bish, if you ask me -_-'
Oh well =P

I bred an army of Buizel and Eevee in hopes of a shiny, but no luck. As for favorite shinies, I'd have to say Miltank. And maybe Gengar and Muk, I suppose.


----------



## Exdeath (Aug 5, 2008)

Joinage!

I have 26 shinies gotten through chaining, but my favourites are Gardevoir and Luxio. I'd like to get a shiny Flygon, but chaining in the sandstorm is ugh.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea I cought it at feugo (spelled correctly?) iron works outside


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a crapload of shinies...

lessee... non-hacked...

Geodude, Eevee, Sudowoodo, Illumise, Ponyta, Vaporeon, Gastrodon, Glaceon, Mightyena, Swellow, Venusaur, Rayquaza, Pidgeot, Charizard, and Lugia. Oh, and an Umbreon too.

In order of level.

EDIT: all were traded for except the swellow- caught myself via pure luck. I just so happen to be training in Sapphire.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 6, 2008)

:D 

I have Crobat, Persian, Roserade, Pupitar, Abra, Cresselia, Marril, Charizard, Chatot, Rapidash, Ninjask, Shedinja, Starly, Purugly, Gyarados (in Pearl, not Silver, though I have that too), and Umbreon.

in?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 6, 2008)

Joining. Shiny linoone, caught as Zigzagoon...
ifItradeittomyfriendwillIbekickedoutoftheclub??

Favorite shiny: Umbreon and suicune....


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 6, 2008)

Shiny Krabby. .__.

join?


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 7, 2008)

Join. I have the Gyarados, a Smoochum(game doesnt work anymore), and a Tentacool as my legit shinies. And...if we used a glitch to get a shiny, then does it count? Since technically I didn't hack it and I did catch it. If so, then I also have a shiny Ditto.

Can someone here train me in the sacred art of chaining? I'm an epic fail at it.


----------



## Flora (Aug 7, 2008)

Me too?  I fail repeatedly.

Though I plot to get myself a Shiny Pachirisu.


----------



## Alexi (Aug 7, 2008)

Can I join? 

Only saying the shinies I have in the 3rd gen, because my 2nd gen has all died and I haven't caught any 4th shinies.

I have a shiny mankey, a shiny pelipper caught as a wingull, and a shiny marill. Trying to hatch a shiny sunkern and it's not going well. :|


----------



## Nope (Aug 7, 2008)

Prettzel said:


> Joinage!
> 
> I have 26 shinies gotten through chaining, but my favourites are Gardevoir and Luxio. I'd like to get a shiny Flygon, but chaining in the sandstorm is ugh.


Can you list all the shinies? Even though it'll take me ages to add them all :/



LitatheLighmosa said:


> I have a crapload of shinies...
> 
> lessee... non-hacked...
> 
> ...


0.0 too.... many... shinies... You're in... *Gasp*



Full Metal Cookies said:


> :D
> 
> I have Crobat, Persian, Roserade, Pupitar, Abra, Cresselia, Marril, Charizard, Chatot, Rapidash, Ninjask, Shedinja, Starly, Purugly, Gyarados (in Pearl, not Silver, though I have that too), and Umbreon.
> 
> in?


You're in. I'll just take a break from adding shinies... *dies*



Thorn said:


> Joining. Shiny linoone, caught as Zigzagoon...
> ifItradeittomyfriendwillIbekickedoutoftheclub??
> 
> Favorite shiny: Umbreon and suicune....


Well, if you still had it, then I suppose it's okay. In.



ultraviolet said:


> Shiny Krabby. .__.
> 
> join?


Yup.



Alexi said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Only saying the shinies I have in the 3rd gen, because my 2nd gen has all died and I haven't caught any 4th shinies.
> 
> I have a shiny mankey, a shiny pelipper caught as a wingull, and a shiny marill. Trying to hatch a shiny sunkern and it's not going well. :|


:3 in.

New topic:
Chainers: What are you're goals?
Lucky people: What shiny do you want?
I want a Shinx and an Abra :3 They rulezz... I want a shiny Cyndaquil most, but they are so rare I'm not even trying to get one DX


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 7, 2008)

Consider me joined.



Prettzel said:


> Joinage!
> 
> I have 26 shinies gotten through chaining, but my favourites are Gardevoir and Luxio. I'd like to get a shiny Flygon, but chaining in the sandstorm is ugh.


I have a shiny Flygon, If you want to trade for another shiny. And I may have a shiny Cyndaquil, Bakuphoon. I remember I cloned my Shiny Typhlosion when I hatched it, but I'm not sure what I did with it. I'll see if I still have it.

And BTW, I have 130 or more shinies. I'll check when I have time.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 7, 2008)

The shiny I want the most is a shiny Yanmega =)

Of topic but what is chaining? Is it like breeding for a certain thing?


----------



## Nope (Aug 7, 2008)

Kai said:


> Consider me joined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


130... shinies.... You're killing me...

And, yes, a shiny Cyndaquil would be nice :D But my WiFi isn't working (again). What do you want for it?



Yanmega said:


> The shiny I want the most is a shiny Yanmega =)
> 
> Of topic but what is chaining? Is it like breeding for a certain thing?


Chaining? Search on Bulbapedia or something :3

EDIT: Link for info about chaining.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh I get it! Haha I'm stupid =B


----------



## Nope (Aug 7, 2008)

Gardevoir Girl said:


> I'd like to join.
> 
> I've caught and deleted several Shinies with my habit of resetting game often, but I currently have three: a Marill, a Golbat and a Lucario. The last one I spent over six months breeding for and nearly had a heart attack when I finally hatched it. The other two I found by chance. I've also had a Spearow, another Golbat and a Tentacruel, but they were deleted.
> 
> ...


:3 Okay, I'll add all of you tomorrow or later today, I'm going to visit mah friend now.

And a link for helful tips and tricks in chaining.

Here.


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 7, 2008)

Now I feel like resuming my pathetic attempts at chaining. My records are 12 Phanpy, 7 Starly, then 6 Starly -_-'

EDIT: Just chained 11 Staravia before being interrupted by a Roselia -_-'


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd like to join please~

I've caught a shiny Shellos (named Shiny, of course) and I evolved it into Gastrodon. I'm currently hunting for a shiny Buizel. Female would be nice, but either gender is OK.
And, of course, my shiny Gyarados in Silver (named Giari).


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 7, 2008)

Hehe, my legal shinies are (in order):
Pikachu (caught on fire red)
Spearow (caught on fire red [different file])
Unoun N (caught on pearl)
Chatot (caught on pearl)

The others are hacked or GTSed. My bro had another spearow that I rescued from his leaf green before starting it over. (he wasn't playing it so...) This spearow is in my pearl.


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm pathetic when it comes to chaining -_-'
I broke a chain of 18 Roselia with a Staravia, and no shinies yet...
I'm trying to chain Starly now. Five so far.


----------



## Flora (Aug 7, 2008)

Snubbulls are swarming.  Bought 198 Max Repels. :D


----------



## Exdeath (Aug 8, 2008)

Okay, you asked for it, Bakuphoon.
Flareon, Pidgeyx2, Pidgeot, Fearowx2, Luxio, Magneton, Doduox2, Gardevoir(This one was so frustrating to chain...), Skarmoryx3, Zangoosex2, Kingler, Starlyx2, Staraptor, Roserade, Togekiss, Togepix3, and Farfetch'd.

There.


Kai said:


> I have a shiny Flygon, If you want to trade for another shiny.


No thanks; I prefer to use shinies that I've caught myself.

I'm hunting for a Shiny Scyther, but it's not going well...The chain keeps breaking before I get to 20.


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been trying chaining, but it's not so well. My record would be those 18 Roselia -_-'

I'm starting to not care what shiny I get, so long as I get another.


----------



## Nope (Aug 9, 2008)

I tried chaining yesterday using the tips on the Bulbagarden forum. My previous record was 3 shinx. Guess what it is now? 8 Buizels :D I'm improving :] And stupid Bidoof broke mah chain :[ One more reason to not like Bidoof for me :x

And I'm not going to add what shinies people have anymore. There are too many (Kai, seriously, 130 shinies?? 0.0) And I'll just remove the whole lot.
Instead, I'll list how many shinies you have, so keep posting :] Oh, and include the Red Gyarados. Btw, did you know what Gyarados is spelled backwards? Sodarayg! XD and, uh, ignore the "g" :P


----------



## Alexi (Aug 9, 2008)

Sodaray? XD I'm so naming my next gyarados that! XD Preferrably the shiny one that I'm hunting for.... *heeeere magikarp...*


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Aug 9, 2008)

*grabs DS*

*will start chaining Starlys*

What? I love Starly.

I'm just FAIL at chaining.


----------



## Shady_Boy (Aug 10, 2008)

None hacked, but I have over 300 shinies, but I havent caught some of them.

Ok Here are my Shinie EV'd: 

Mamoswine 
Charizard 
Rampardos 
Tyranitar 
Infernape 
Starmie 
Porygon-Z

It isn't much but Infernape has good Speed and Attack. 



Here are my Shinies that are NOT EV'd: 

Gyrados 
Riolu x2 
Scizor 
Grotle 
Jolteon 
Flareon 
Weavile 
Gible 
Electivire 
Unown 


Here are my Shiny Events: 

Deoxys LEGIT 
Darkrai LEGIT


----------



## Kinova (Aug 10, 2008)

May I join? I have the shiny Gyarados, and a shiny Caterpie. That's it.

But I'm breeding for a shiny Marill - I have half a box of regular ones so far. And I've tried chaining, but I'm not that great at it... fourteen Absols is my record. I'd love a shiny Metagross, but chaining in a sandstorm is a _pain_. I could try breeding them, too, I suppose...


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Aug 12, 2008)

My record is eighteen pineco.
Aaaaand then a buneary comes along...


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 12, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> And, yes, a shiny Cyndaquil would be nice :D But my WiFi isn't working (again). What do you want for it?


You don't have to give me much. I usually give out cloned shinies as gifts. Shining Eevee has a shiny Eevee, and Zephyrous Castform has a shiny Castform. So, anything other than a bidoof is welcomed. It's so worthless, it doesn't even deserve a capital letter. XD


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 15, 2008)

My sister found a blue gulpin yesterday, on her sapphire game. ^^ Its her first shiny.


----------



## Nope (Aug 15, 2008)

I congratulate her :] She is lucky then. The first shiny I caught was a Poochyena on Emerald. Ahh... Shiny Mightyena's are really cute with their blue eyes and blue nose and golden fur... Gotta love it :)


----------



## S.Torchic (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll join, I shiny hunted a Psyduck 2 days ago and I caught 4 of them on a chain after 40. I used a synchronizer so I have two with the Timid nature.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 15, 2008)

I want to join. I have a bunch of shinies, but the only ones I know arn't hacked are my Charizard and Latias. I think my Ho-oh and Lugia arn't hacked based on the level I got them at, but I got them from the GTS, so I don't know. The ones i'm pretty sure are hacked are my Groudon, Luxray, and Kriketot, but again i'm not completely sure because of the GTS.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 18, 2008)

I have the Red Gyarados, A Shiny Crobat(caught as Zubat), Shiny Luxio(caught as Shinx), and Shiny Wingull. Before I caught the Shiny Shinx, I had found another one a few days before, so I was happy. I like Shiny Totodile because the colour looks really good on it.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh god... I want me some shiny eevees... I collect them...


----------



## Kinova (Aug 23, 2008)

Kinova said:


> But I'm breeding for a shiny Marill - I have half a box of regular ones so far.


... Two weeks later, and I'm just completing my sixth box. No luck yet, but I can't stop now.

Even if the Daycare people are costing me a fortune in fees. :P


----------



## Alexi (Aug 23, 2008)

I've done that, with sunkern. I just started releasing every normal sunkern I got. Never did get a shiny. I just gave up. :( But why is it costing you fees? Why are you taking the pokemon out? O.o


----------



## Kinova (Aug 23, 2008)

Aw, shiny Sunkern are cool~

Well, uh, not _yet_ exactly, but the Ditto alone has grown 50-something levels in there, and the Azumarill more than that. :P


----------



## Alexi (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, I see. XD Yeah, that happened to me too. I now have level 50+ sunkerns. o_o


----------

